# MRV install



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

I have two HR-24 receivers in my house that are activated with whole home dvr and it works just fine. I want to install this setup at my lake house so I can take both these receivers with me when I visit. My setup in the lake house has a 5lnb sl5spig-p dish with power adapter and a 4 way swm splitter. Both these receivers work on this setup but I can't get the whole home to work. In my whole home status is shows to be activated but it says it can not see any other dvr's on both dvr's. What am I missing?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

At home, do you have a router for your Internet? Do you have a DECA adapter connected to it to provide Internet services to your receivers? If yes, then your receivers are expecting to get IPs assigned by your router, and if you don't have one at the lake house, then you will have to do a bit of work to reset them to use their own, internal IP address instead.


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

I have internet though my deca box at home but I don't have Internet at my lake house. I don't really care about having Internet to the receivers I just want to be able to use the whole home features like sharing recorded content.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

lowmover said:


> I have internet though my deca box at home but I don't have Internet at my lake house. I don't really care about having Internet to the receivers I just want to be able to use the whole home features like sharing recorded content.


He's not talking about internet he's takling about the receivers getting IP address's. Since your router is doing this currently with DHCP you will need to tell your receivers what to do when there is not a router connected.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Basically, reset the network settings when you set up at the lake house so that the receivers revert to their internal IP addresses.

- Merg


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll try that.


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

Well I tired restoring my network setting to factory defaults on both receivers and then I reset both receivers. This didn't fix my problem. I still get no DVR's found in network on my status screen. When I reset my receivers my new IP address are 169-254-6-223 and 169-254-8-50. Is there anything else I can try that might get these receivers to see each other.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lowmover said:


> Well I tired restoring my network setting to factory defaults on both receivers and then I reset both receivers. This didn't fix my problem. I still get no DVR's found in network on my status screen. When I reset my receivers my new IP address are 169-254-6-223 and 169-254-8-50. Is there anything else I can try that might get these receivers to see each other.


How long have you give it since you set this up?
Without a router this can take a few hours or longer.


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

It has been a little over an hour. I will check back later and see if it is connected.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> How long have you give it since you set this up?
> Without a router this can take a few hours or longer.


Will the different subnets be a problem? He may want to try a manual assignment with the same subnets.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

azarby said:


> Will the different subnets be a problem? He may want to try a manual assignment with the same subnets.


When the receivers switch to their internal IP addresses, they also should switch to 255.255.0.0 subnet.


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

I was wrong in my original post. I have a HR-22 and a H-24. I do have the white deca filter box on the HR-22 but not on the H-24. It still wasn't working today so I set both receivers manual IP addresses up like so:

HR-22
192-168-0-100
255-255-255-0
192-168-0-1
192-168-0-1

H-24
192-168-0-101
255-255-255-0
192-168-0-1
192-168-0-1


I still have no connectivity between receivers on my whole home status. Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

lowmover said:


> I was wrong in my original post. I have a HR-22 and a H-24. I do have the white deca filter box on the HR-22 but not on the H-24. It still wasn't working today so I set both receivers manual IP addresses up like so:
> 
> HR-22
> 192-168-0-100
> ...


At the Lake House, how do you inter-connect the ethernet to each receiver?
Are you using a Router or a Switch between the two receivers?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lowmover said:


> I was wrong in my original post. I have a HR-22 and a H-24. I do have the white deca filter box on the HR-22 but not on the H-24. It still wasn't working today so I set both receivers manual IP addresses up like so:
> 
> HR-22
> 192-168-0-100
> ...


Given that you have a 24, you can run a coax network test by pressing both the guide & > "buttons" on the front panel. You will see a menu with coax and there are two tests screens.
It would be worth posting here what they show.


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

I don't have internet at my lake house at all. I do have internet at my house where these boxes work just fine but when I took them to my lake house the whole home feature doesn't work.


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

This is a SWiM setup. I have a power adapter and my DVR only requires one coax. On my coax network setup it shows the following:

Node Ids Friendly Names MAC Address Phy Levels
0 Bed 00166B84A0A5 N/A
1 NODE-001BB1C16253 001BB1C16253 43

The MAC address of my HR-22 is 001CC346EB26.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

lowmover said:


> This is a SWiM setup. I have a power adapter and my DVR only requires one coax. On my coax network setup it shows the following:
> 
> Node Ids Friendly Names MAC Address Phy Levels
> 0 Bed 00166B84A0A5 N/A
> ...


Odd, it should work just like at home.

Have you checked the Whole Home settings (under System Setup Menu)
on each receiver to see if they are still set to:
Share Playlist : Yes
Name Location : give each receiver a unique name
External Devices : Allow, Allow, Allow

Under System Setup Menu --> Satellite--> View Signal Strength--> Signal Meters--> -/+ change up or down--> SWM Satellite should say 100% on both Tuners


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

lowmover said:


> The MAC address of my HR-22 is 001CC346EB26.


This was a typo, right?

You said earlier the receivers were (2) HR24s


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

Yes the setup is like you have discribed. What is the Node 1 with the MAC address 001BB1C16253? Isn't that where my MAC address 001CC346EB26 of my DVR should be?


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

This was a typo, right?

You said earlier the receivers were (2) HR24s 




I was wrong on my first post. I have a HR-22 and a H-24.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

lowmover said:


> Yes the setup is like you have discribed. What is the Node 1 with the MAC address 001BB1C16253? Isn't that where my MAC address 001CC346EB26 of my DVR should be?


On my setup, OFFICE is the HR24
I have an HR20 and a H23 in other rooms both with DECA boxes attached.
I also have a BB DECA (Cinema Connection Kit)

See attachments of my Coax test from my HR24.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

lowmover said:


> This was a typo, right?
> 
> You said earlier the receivers were (2) HR24s
> 
> I was wrong on my first post. I have a HR-22 and a H-24.


So, you have a DECA box connected to the HR22, is that right?


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

Yes I have a white deca box attached to the HR-22


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

lowmover said:


> Yes I have a white deca box attached to the HR-22


Try this

Reboot the H24 first, then reboot the HR22. Or, try the reverse order
(HR22 first).

From the Coax setup test you sent, comparing it to mine
it looks correct.

I believe the DECA assigns it's own MAC addresses to receivers with the exception of the H24s / HR24s due to built in DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lowmover said:


> This is a SWiM setup. I have a power adapter and my DVR only requires one coax. On my coax network setup it shows the following:
> 
> Node Ids Friendly Names MAC Address Phy Levels
> 0 Bed 00166B84A0A5 N/A
> ...


Point of this is to show there is a coax network setup, which there is.
This leaves just the two receivers to find themselves over the network without a router, which does [or can] take a while.


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

Well guys, I don't know what is going on. It still doesn't work. My whole home status still says no DVR's connected. There has to be a way to make this work. Anybody have any other ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

There should be a CAT5 cable from the DECA to the HR22. This might be a short blue cable. Is it there?

There should be 3 solid green LEDs on all the time on the DECA box on the
HR22. 

On the H24 there are 2 Coax inputs, you should be plugged into the one closest to the left side (outside) 
of the box. It is labeled Satelline In SWM (2)

Likewise for the HR22 - use the Sattelite In SWM (2) connector.



BTW
I was told by the installer that the DVR should be rebooted first and then the HD Receiver after that if there are any problems.


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

There should be a CAT5 cable from the DECA to the HR22. This might be a short blue cable. Is it there?

Yes


There should be 3 solid green LEDs on all the time on the DECA box on the
HR22. 

Yes


On the H24 there are 2 Coax inputs, you should be plugged into the one closest to the left side (outside) 
of the box. It is labeled Satelline In SWM (2)

Yes, in the left side.


Likewise for the HR22 - use the Sattelite In SWM (2) connector.


Yes



BTW
I was told by the installer that the DVR should be rebooted first and then the HD Receiver after that if there are any problems. 


Tried this and it didn't work.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Try refreshing your services from the web.

- Merg


----------



## lowmover (May 11, 2011)

I finally figured it out! There are two major things I have found that you have to have to make this work. If you have any box that doesn't have the built in deca then you must have the ethernet cable connected from the white deca box to the receiver (even if you don't have internet) because if your box doesn't think its connected to an ethernet cable it won't even try to connect to the internet. Second the internal IP adresses of new and old receivers are not always close enough to communicate with each other so you may have to moddify the IP address until you find one that works. And when you change the IP addresses you must run the connect now feature to make you receivers think they are fixing to connect to the internet. I guess the biggest thing is if you don't have a router to go though it is not an exact science.


----------

